# In a pickle...



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

...as to what to pickle and how.

Although I am particularly fond of fresh pickles, I also want to put up a few jars for winter. Anyone have good recipes for pickling cauliflower, brussel sprouts, chili peppers (like pepperoncini) and garlic (not worried about not being kissed). Preferably not so sour that it makes me wince. Advice on what vinegar to use appreciated.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a brined pickle recipe- no vinegar, no processing- if you're interested. The flavors are garlic, dill and pickling spice.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Here's a Chinese method of pickling garlic:

*Sweet and Sour "Cured" Garlic*

6 large heads garlic
1/2 cup dark soy sauce
1/2 cup rice wine
1/2 cup dark rice vinegar
1/3 cup sugar

1. Separate garlic cloves but do not peel. Combine with soy sauce, rice wine, vinegar, and sugar in a pot. Bring to a boil once.

2. Pour into sterilized canning jars, cover, and cool. Set aside for at least a month.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

How about pickled watermelon rind?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Monpetitchoux

Maybe under my avatar I should have put as member status "Pickle queen"

I pickle everything. In front of me I have a book dedicated to pickles...

So just name the vegetables

For example I pickle cauliflower. Its very easy. You blanch it ( or the correct expression is scald?) in very hot water and then you place it in a sterilized vase and you covered it with white vinegar.

I also make a very nice cabbage pickle and then I use it to make a kind of dolmades.. :lips: 

I pickle fresh garlic. Those who want to kiss me must know that I have something in common with Luis XIV and this is not our furniture 

I pickle green tomatos, again the same procedure with wine vinegar.
Carrots and celery make excellent pickles and some kind of bulbs...

Of course the queen of pickles is the artichoke 

if you want an exact recipe I am at your disposal.

Mezzaluna I have heard about the pickling method which is more like fermenting...
is this the recipe you are talking about
I'd love to learn make pickles taht way too


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Thank you all for your generous replies.

Athenaeus, here's a list of vegetables that I will pickle as soon as you can give me a recipe:

Cauliflower (do I have to warm the vinegar?)
Artichokes (peak of the season in California soon)
Hearts of palm (assuming I can find fresh ones)
Brussel sprouts (when November rolls around again)
Watermelon Rind (If I actually get one to bear fruit)
Okra (growing these, too)
Eggplant (but not sure which variety is best for pickling)
chilis
garlic (the memory of childhood!)

If boiling the jars in water is necessary, please iclude the amount of processing time.

Funny, all this just because I want to keep some snacks on the shelves. Thank you so much, friends.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

*couliflower*

Part the couliflower into pieces.
Wash them.
Bring water with salt to boil and blanch them.
Place them into a strainer to remove as much water as possible
Place the couliflower into a jar adding frsh leaves of celery, I add carrot as well.
Fill your jar with vinegar. For couliflower, I use white vinegar and place something heavy to keep the couliflower at the bottom of your jar.
It needs a week to pickle 

The same procedure is for the artichokes. Use white vinegar as well.
The same for brussel sprouts but you can also use wine vinegar.
In Greece we don't do Okra. We have the best recipes for Okra that we adore but no pickles.
My husband has told me that in Lebanon they prepare sun-dried Okra and they are very yummy!! I am sure they are 

Now we go to the Queen of pickles.

*Eggplant*

20 eggplants
20celeries
1 small white cabbage
3 carrots finely chopped
the leaved of the celery
1 bulb of garlic ( yes 1 garlic and not 1 clove)
4 green tomatos
3 lt of wine vinegar
3lt of brine

Wash the eggplants.
Place them in boiling water for some minutes , until their skin starts turning brown.
Leave them until cold.
Carve them all along with a knife and place them , the one next to the other on a flat surface.
You need something heavy to squeeze them, I use my cutting boards.
They must stay there at least for 12 hours.

Prepare the filling that must be raw ( uncooked).
The filling is made of all the vegetables mentioned above , cabbage carrots, garlic etc etc.

The filling must be finely chopped and well mixed.

Fill the eggplants from the carved side.Tie the eggplant with blanched pieces of cellery.
Place them in a jar and fill it with the vinegar AND brine. The liquid must cover the eggplants thoroughly.

They need a weel to be pickled.
I remove them form the vinegar and I plave them to another jar with XVOO


----------

